# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Film i shkurter me rastin e vitit te Skenderbeut. Shijojeni dhe beni shperndajeni!

## jurgen muco



----------


## aimilius

Perpjekje e bukur, urime.
Ju thafte dora kameramanit/celularmbajtesit, na beri zbor :Mos:

----------


## jurgen muco

Nuk ishte ndonje projekt ambicioz rendesi ka mesazhi ne ne ato kushte e realizuam

----------

